# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Etymology and pronunciation

## Watints

The region takes its name from that of the Carib, an ethnic group present in the Lesser Antilles and parts of adjacent South America at the time of the Spanish conquest.[9]

The two most prevalent pronunciations of "Caribbean" are KAIR-ə-BEE-ən, with the primary accent on the third syllable, and kə-RIB-ee-ən, with the accent on the second. The former pronunciation is the older of the two, although the stressed-second-syllable variant has been established for over seventy-five years.[10] It has been suggested that speakers of British English prefer KAIR-ə-BEE-ən while North American speakers more typically use kə-RIB-ee-ən,[11] although not all sources agree.[12] Usage is split within Caribbean English itself

----------


## ankita1234

etymology. Word Origin late Middle English: from Old French ethimologie, via Latin from Greek etumologia, from etumologos 'student of etymology', from etumon, neuter singular of etumos 'true'.

----------


## sukamin123

Your article content is being interested by a lot of people, I am very impressed with your post. I hope to receive more good articles. paper io 2

----------

